# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtaret e Forumit Shqiptar

## ela 3

Me qense tema tjeter eshte mbyllur po e hapim dhe nje here  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje per te gjith antaret,kalofshit bukur :Lulja3:

----------


## bindi

Po, pershendetje te gjithve dhe nga une....

----------


## tutankamon

PERSHENDETJE LAGJA....si gjithmon me ne krye pijanecat !!!

----------


## Roi

Pershendetje te gjithe forumasit pak me shume gocat......

----------


## RockStar

Pershendetje te gjitheve . Kaloni bukur.

----------


## [MaRiO]

*mirembrema ju uroj nje mbremje te bukur*

----------


## lafazane

Mirmroma e me ni nate te konshme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ene me nji kon te natshem.

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendetje dhe mbremje te kendshme ju uroj!KAT te pershendes!

----------


## izabella

Mirmbrema Forumi

Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju uroj nje mbremje sa me te bukur

----------


## toni77_toni

> Mirmbrema Forumi
> 
> Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju uroj nje mbremje sa me te bukur


Edhe per ju pershendetje!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jesy

mirmbrema te gjithve

----------


## izabella

> Edhe per ju pershendetje!


faleminderit dhe juve per pershendetjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ju pershendes dhe ju uroj nje dit te bukur tgjithve

----------


## stern

*Mirembrema

Pershendetje*

----------


## lisa12

> mirmbrema te gjithve


Jesyyyyy pershendetje dhe ti zemra......................





> *Mirembrema
> 
> Pershendetje*


Sternchen pershendetje dhe ti nga une 

Pershendetje te gjitheve kalofshi nje mbremje te kendshme :Lulja3:

----------


## stern

> Jesyyyyy pershendetje dhe ti zemra......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sternchen pershendetje dhe ti nga une 
> 
> Pershendetje te gjitheve kalofshi nje mbremje te kendshme


*Me kishte mare malli zemra

puccccccccc*

----------


## Çaushi

*Pershendetje te veqante per Ty SUEDA!

Humbe pa lene gjurme ?
dhe forumit i mungon shume....

Pershendetje per te gjithe Miqt dhe anetaret e fsh.com*

Respekte ....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Uroj te kini nje nate te bukur te gjithe 
edhe te kaloni sa me mire neser 
kat kur te kthehem nga korca do te sjell ca piperka te mbushura me gjize

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje te dashur Forumista,e panjohura,tetovare,Gloreta,alem de,Marya,Pa emer,Daja Goni,Mau Kiu,Midja,Engjull23,Si_hanA,USA NR1,,
EkOnOmIsTi,Jolinda,Qaushi,Pranvera Bica,ganimet,MaRiO,aMLe,Skender76,ademgashi dk,Stern,Rock Star,Agim Metbala, Kasumi,Linda5,Tironcja BLN,
enii,EdiR,Bato,Enkeleu,Saura,angelina02,2043,Caush  i,(doktor),busavata,Elsaa,sOni,BaNeSaXhIe,SinFoni@  ,HELEN OF TROY,Gjirokastra,Teta Vera,eDIr,fisniku,HELEN OF THE TROY,KAT,liza12,stern,izabella,
,Iliri,Apolliony,Black Swan,lapmuhaxheri,fattlumi,Ryma,Suhejbi,Peter Pan,,Ardyyy,illiryan rex,Nete,SERAFIM DILO,toni77toni,nestrop,Fara,mondishal,
Xhuxhumaku,xhamia,Station A,toni007,izabela,Albala,ketty,thekthi,WALCHIRIA,K  santhi,Renea,Katunari,Kusi, mia,ximi abedini,Riza,Agim doci,Nanushi, 
GuriKuq,Matrix,Pa_dorza,Jehona Kryeziu.Pershendes gjithashtu edhe antaret e ri lafazane kenga,X legan,Gold-SooLdieR,kitty_ket,metinsk. *

----------

